# Low light 90g planted



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

hi guys,

Just setup my 90g 3 weeks ago. It has regular daylight 32 watts(x4) bulbs. A total of 128 watts. The plants are najas grass, crypts, vals, hygro, sag dwarf, java moss, windolev fern and riccia.

here is the tank the first week.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1247&stc=1&d=1206202033

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1248&stc=1&d=1206202033

Here is the tank the 3rd week. There was also Co2 injected at week 2(had one upstairs, so decided to use it). Nothing much was changed in the layout till then. Just added another driftwood and attached riccia to the wood. looking for more stem plants to fill in and also Christmas or erect moss to attach to the driftwood. Any suggestions or recommendations.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid= 1249&stc=1&d=1206202033


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

REALLY cool unusual original design. I really liked it.

Is that an Anomalochromis at bottom right?

I can make out MTS Tiger barbs a dwarf cichlid (thomasi?) some giant danios?

what else?


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

Appreciate the comment, Pablo.

Yes, you named all the species in the tank. There is also a large apple snail, by the way. 

I was thinking of putting some hygro's on the right side of the tank. Is there something else you think would be better.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I think that would look nice with pretty much any hygro. I wonder if giant hygro would throw off the 'delicate whispy' sort of effect though


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

It does have a nice wispy effect, i like it. Gj. Some nice cardinals or something would look really good


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> It does have a nice wispy effect, i like it. Gj. Some nice cardinals or something would look really good


T I G E R B A R B S


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Woops duh, was a bit enebriated last night at that 2 30am time...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Woops duh, was a bit enebriated last night at that 2 30am time...




I think you're on to something though in terms of that color combo. Just WHAT will work with said fish and have said colors... iuno atm...

Then again- A LOT of Tigerbarbs would look cool in there. And Tiger Barbs behave very interestingly when there's more of them...


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea.... i guess that was more or less what i was thinking along the lines of, blue/red would look nice. Would rams do? or dwarf gouramis?


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

More tiger barbs would work for me.


----------

